# حصري كورس شركة enppi لتدريب المهندسين



## حورية19 (19 فبراير 2011)

أقدم لكم كورس شركة enppi الأكثر من رائع لتدريب المهندسين


Download
 
 أرجو الدعاء لي وجزاكم الله كل خير


 

​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن ياريت لو سمحتى لو تقدرى تحملى الكورس على الفورشير اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## magdyamdb (19 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتى لو تقدرى تحملى الكورس على الفورشير و بلاش من الرابط المزعج اللي حضرتك دائما بتحملي عليه


----------



## m.alkhdour (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن ياريت لو سمحتى لو تقدرى تحملى الكورس على الفورشير اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (20 فبراير 2011)

على الفورشير لو سمحتي


----------



## حورية19 (20 فبراير 2011)

عدرا لقد أعتدت على هدا السرفر


----------



## حورية19 (20 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## محمد رجب عبدالمعز (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حورية19 (21 فبراير 2011)

العفو


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (22 فبراير 2011)

ارجوك غيرى السرفر دا عشان خاطرنا خليك فى الفورشير او الميديافير وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## حورية19 (22 فبراير 2011)

ok


----------



## حورية19 (23 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (23 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (24 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (24 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (24 فبراير 2011)

ياريت تغيرى السيرفر عشان اقدر احمل الكورس وجزاك الله كل خير وعلى فكرة ان بعتلك رسالة خاصة بنفس الطلب يارب تكونى قراتها


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

العفو


----------



## حورية19 (25 فبراير 2011)

*العفوووووووووووووو*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (25 فبراير 2011)

ياريت تفصيل اكتر عن الكورس واعادة الرافع على سرفر اخر


----------



## حورية19 (25 فبراير 2011)

ok, la prochaine fois


----------



## mechanic power (25 فبراير 2011)

عشان خاطر ربنا
غيرى السيرفر لو سمحتى محتاج الملف ومش عارف انزلة
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

click in here


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

or http://rapidshare.com/#!download|420tl3|294897252|enppi.rar|79307


----------



## حورية19 (26 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (27 فبراير 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (28 فبراير 2011)

في انتظار الردود


----------



## حورية19 (1 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## eNg_sHaDy2 (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حورية19 (1 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## dr-karim (1 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ننتظر جديدك


----------



## dr-karim (1 مارس 2011)

ياريت تضعوا على موقع تحميل مثل الميديافاير


----------



## علاءرجب (2 مارس 2011)

جزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## حورية19 (2 مارس 2011)

العفووووووو


----------



## حورية19 (3 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (4 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود​*​


----------



## حورية19 (4 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (6 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود​*​


----------



## حورية19 (7 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (8 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*


----------



## حورية19 (9 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## خضر أسعد (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعني أولا يا أختي بارك الله فيك ولكن كيف تريدين ردود ومعظم الأعضاء طلبوا أن تحملي الملف على سرفير تاني مثل : www.4shared.com فهو أسهل لتحميل الملف كي يتسنى للأعضاء الاطلاع على المحتوى ومن ثم ستجدين ردود إن شاء الله 
مع استغرابي لأسلوب التعاطي مع الموضوع فلديك 407 مشاركات أظن أن 400 مشاركة منها فقط كانت بعبارتك الشهيرة ( أين الردود ) أو عبارة ( العفو ) وأظن أن المنتدى وجد للنقاش الهندسي البناء والاستجابة لمتطلبات الأعضاء في سبيل الإفادة والاستفادة .... تقبلي ملاحظاتي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حورية19 (10 مارس 2011)

ok


----------



## حورية19 (21 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حورية19 (22 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حورية19 (25 مارس 2011)

الردود من فضلكم


----------



## safa aldin (26 مارس 2011)

الرجاء تغيير الرابط و شكرررررررررررررراً


----------



## حورية19 (26 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

*في انتظار الردود*​


----------



## حورية19 (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## arch soka (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## حورية19 (30 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## حورية19 (17 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*


----------



## حورية19 (18 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*​


----------



## حورية19 (19 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم​*​


----------



## حورية19 (23 أبريل 2011)

*الردود من فضلكم*


----------



## engelmassry (27 يونيو 2017)

رابط جديد للكورس 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr582473#post3478570


----------

